# Jurassic World trailer



## Brian G Turner (Nov 28, 2014)

Jurassic World, trailer 1, is now released:


----------



## Rodders (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks interesting. Nice to see Chris Pratt's star in ascendance.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll see it because I love me some dinoporn, but that trailer makes it feel very much like the first film. Hey, maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Nov 29, 2014)

Slightly underwhelmed though I will still go see it for the dinosaurs and Chris Pratt. In that order.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 29, 2014)

I have no idea who Chris Pratt is!


----------



## The Bluestocking (Nov 29, 2014)

Brian Turner said:


> I have no idea who Chris Pratt is!



He played Star-Lord in *Guardians of the Galaxy*


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh - not seen that yet.


----------



## dekket (Nov 30, 2014)

After the disasters that occurred in universe in the first films, I wonder how they will explain how the park ever was allowed to open?


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 30, 2014)

dekket said:


> After the disasters that occurred in universe in the first films, I wonder how they will explain how the park ever was allowed to open?



I think a dollar sign would do it.


----------



## alchemist (Nov 30, 2014)

And yet they keep messing with nature. Fools. FOOLS!!!


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 30, 2014)

It's bad enough that they recreated a Mosasaurus .


----------



## horrorfan2647 (Dec 29, 2014)

i think it looks amaaaaziinng!


----------



## J Riff (Jan 2, 2015)

There's a dinosaur union now. They are tired of working for scale. This looks like fun for all fans of giant rampaging reptiles.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 2, 2015)

dekket said:


> After the disasters that occurred in universe in the first films, I wonder how they will explain how the park ever was allowed to open?



So did people just forget about the T.Rex that was roaming the streets of San Diego just ten years ago? There is a quote in the trailer that says, something about Genetics trumping Paleontologists and that humanity has learned much more from genetics than digging up bones. Chris Pratt's character seems to be a paleontologist of sorts. Based on his attitude in the trailer, I'm guessing he will have a lot of issues with what is going on in the park.


----------



## Rodders (Jan 2, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, how'd they recreate the giant shark dinosaur? Weren't the others created my DNA found in mosquitoes preserved in Amber? I can't see many mosquitoes going for the blood of sea creatures.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 3, 2015)

Rodders said:


> Just out of curiosity, how'd they recreate the giant shark dinosaur? Weren't the others created my DNA found in mosquitoes preserved in Amber? I can't see many mosquitoes going for the blood of sea creatures.



Interesting question, How did they get hold of Mosasaurus DNA?  They swam in the oceans , not swamps.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jan 7, 2015)

Yup, cos mosquito's offering up perfect DNA, with a little shake of amphibian cocktail is so sciencey 

Funnily enough, when the first movie came out years ago <sniff> I loved it but was a bit disappointed they didn't have any of the aquatic ones from the book. When this trailer came out I sent my sis (another sff fan) a text saying 'MOSASAUR!'  I'm delighted. Maybe there'll be a face off between Mos and Meg?

Friendly velociraptors were on my Xmas list this year, but I got Apple TV instead 

pH


----------



## Mouse (Jan 7, 2015)

The Bluestocking said:


> He played Star-Lord in *Guardians of the Galaxy*



And Che in The OC!


----------

